# Wichtig: PDF bearbeitbar machen, mit welchem Programm?



## online (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gern ein pdf erstellen, in das man im Reader noch etwas reinschreiben kann.
Ich hab das mit Open Office versucht, hab es aber leider nicht geschafft.

Gibt es ein Programm, außer Adobe Acrobat, mit dem man sowas realisieren kann?

MFG

Online


----------



## ltPerly (15. Februar 2006)

CIB pdf formfields

Habs nich getestet - aber klang nich schlecht von der Beschreibung her ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2006)

Und was hat das bitte mit HTML zu tun? 

Ich schieb den Thread mal in's Windows-Forum.


----------



## online (15. Februar 2006)

Danke!

Aber gibt es da nicht vielleicht auch ein Open Source Produkt, oder eine Freeware Version?


----------

